# My Comeback....Foiled!!!



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

That bites.

Stupid gravity.


Hopefully it's not more than just a season-ender.


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

The very first time i went after purchasing my own board (camber profile, learned on a rocker/flatish board)i fell and injured my rotator cuff on the first run of the day. I caught my toe edge and landed on my left shoulder with my arm outstretched. My arm had little feeling, but it didnt hurt unless i tried to move my arm using my own strength. Didnt want to waste 65$ so i rode the rest of the day, but the injury was just minor. Hope you heal as fast as i did, i was back out the next week (thanks to pain meds though haha).


----------



## sobrob (Mar 2, 2012)

Typing with one hand. Surgery was last night and went well. Three titanium screws to repair my rotator cuff. Doc said the ligament was almost completely torn. Thank you for the well wishes. Typing this is helping me take my mind off the pain and believe me I have had to hold back a tear or two. Taking my percocet on time every time. I gotta stay positive and keep moving forward.


----------



## Hammer31 (Mar 3, 2012)

Shoulder surgery isnt fun, hang in there it only gets better from here.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Sounds like you got all ballsy and went for a kicker in the park?


----------



## sobrob (Mar 2, 2012)

I wish it was a sick kicker, it was a weak as terrain jump that I speed checked way too much for. I have nailed terrain jumps 100 times better, faster, higher, than the weak move that put me out for the season.

A quick pain update: F THIS, F THIS, F THIS! the pain sucks, barely got any sleep, feel like i hae been popping narcotics all night long. I should have asked the doctor for some MMJ. have slept may a total of 7 hours since surgery on Thursday night. and yes i am still typing with one hand. gotta keep smiling though!!! what else can I do?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

sobrob said:


> I wish it was a sick kicker, it was a weak as terrain jump that I speed checked way too much for. I have nailed terrain jumps 100 times better, faster, higher, than the weak move that put me out for the season.
> 
> A quick pain update: F THIS, F THIS, F THIS! the pain sucks, barely got any sleep, feel like i hae been popping narcotics all night long. I should have asked the doctor for some MMJ. have slept may a total of 7 hours since surgery on Thursday night. and yes i am still typing with one hand. gotta keep smiling though!!! what else can I do?


DUDE! Get ur ass on that MMJ!


----------

